# TRUJILLO POR SATELITE 2010:



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hay màs fotos satelitales???


----------



## ELMER (Apr 4, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Hay màs fotos satelitales???


Porsupuesto!!!...


----------



## ELMER (Apr 4, 2007)

*SEGUNDA PARTE:*

Lo prometido es deuda, dejo la segunda parte de este recorrido satelital metropolitano y me voy a preparar la tercera entrega; pero antes describo este segundo grupo de imàgenes:


Para empezar la universidades que faltaron:


El campus de la Universidad Cesar Vallejo (U.C.V.):













El campus de la Universidad Privada del Norte (U.P.N.), los dos bloques ubicados en la Avenida Ejército:













En plena autopista al distrito de Moche, el campus de la Universidad Católica de Trujillo y del Seminario Mayor “San Carlos y San Marcelo”. 













Finalmente la novel Universidad Privada de Trujillo y su campus en desarrollo, cabe destacar que en este se desarrolla el proyecto del “Museo Paleontológico de Trujillo”













Urbanas, esta vez de V.L.H.; en la vista el “Pareque Central” de California, pueden verse los edificios residenciales “Multimax” y “Pilares”.













Tambien en California el colegio “San Jose Obrero”













Ahora Trujillo; Intersección de las Avenidas España y Jesús de Nazareth, pueden verse el edificio “España”, la plazuela “Jose de San Martín” y los ambientes del “Club Libertad”.













Haciendo historia, también en Trujillo, metida entre sus calles, la “Huaca La Esmeralda” en la urbanización homónima.













Y ahora nuevamente en la metròpoli visitamos La Esperanza, toma de su Plaza de Armas flanqueada por la Av. Tahuantinsuyo.













Continuamos en La Esperanza, la Huaca “Takaynamo”:













Finalmente, por ahora, siempre en el mismo distrito, la Huaca “El Dragón”, si la misma que unos desadaptados vinieron a malograr.













Final de la segunda parte.


*“E”*


----------



## ELMER (Apr 4, 2007)

Libidito said:


> Si Elmer pero queria que lo delimites con una linea roja por ejemplo.


OK Libidito, solo que antes qusiera cargar todas las tomas para finalmente hacer lo que me pides; aunque va a ser un poco complicado pues la zona de "El Porvenir" no se ve con claridad debido a la nubosidad pero voy a ver como hago.


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

Excelentes imagenes, Si utilizas el google earth y haces el cambio entre las imagenes del 2006 y estas del 2009 puedes ver como ha crecido la ciudad. A mi me ha impresionado, no hay una sola zona q haya escapado al cambio.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que chevere la segunda parte!!!!

Primera vez que veo el Seminario!!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

italianox said:


> Excelentes imagenes, Si utilizas el google earth y haces el cambio entre las imagenes del 2006 y estas del 2009 puedes ver como ha crecido la ciudad. A mi me ha impresionado, no hay una sola zona q haya escapado al cambio.


Como hago eso???


----------



## Grifo (Nov 1, 2008)

Sobre el Museo Paleontológico, la persona que estaba con la iniciativa de hacerlo envío una carta a Noticias Trujillo indicando que por falta de apoyo por parte de la empresa privada y de las autoridades no podía continuar con su proyecto, por lo que iba a buscar establecerlo en otra ciudad. Como él dice en su carta las autoridades están más interesadas en promover conciertos chicha que en la cultura. Es lamentable saber que como a la gente le gusta consumir basura se le siga dando basura en vez de hacerles cambiar esa puta idiosincracia.


----------



## Manolitopc (Apr 29, 2007)

Muy bacan las fotos satelitales, Trujillo se ve ordenado, xevere, tienen una ciudad Hermosa!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Grifo said:


> Sobre el Museo Paleontológico, la persona que estaba con la iniciativa de hacerlo envío una carta a Noticias Trujillo indicando que por falta de apoyo por parte de la empresa privada y de las autoridades no podía continuar con su proyecto, por lo que iba a buscar establecerlo en otra ciudad. Como él dice en su carta las autoridades están más interesadas en promover conciertos chicha que en la cultura. Es lamentable saber que como a la gente le gusta consumir basura se le siga dando basura en vez de hacerles cambiar esa puta idiosincracia.


Que verguenza, esa carta deberian de hacerla pública.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Elmer, creo que te haz equivocado, la última huaca que muestras es la "Huaca Tacaynamo" y no "Huaca El Dragón".


----------



## ELMER (Apr 4, 2007)

CHIMUCHIK said:


> Elmer, creo que te haz equivocado, la última huaca que muestras es la "Huaca Tacaynamo" y no "Huaca El Dragón".


Gracias por avisarme CHIMUCHIK, no me di cuenta, ya he colocado la foto que faltaba, precisamente de la huaca "El Dragon".

Por cierto, espero poder cargar hoy el tercer grupo de tomas.


----------



## ELMER (Apr 4, 2007)

Grifo said:


> Sobre el Museo Paleontológico, la persona que estaba con la iniciativa de hacerlo envío una carta a Noticias Trujillo indicando que por falta de apoyo por parte de la empresa privada y de las autoridades no podía continuar con su proyecto, por lo que iba a buscar establecerlo en otra ciudad. Como él dice en su carta las autoridades están más interesadas en promover conciertos chicha que en la cultura. Es lamentable saber que como a la gente le gusta consumir basura se le siga dando basura en vez de hacerles cambiar esa puta idiosincracia.


Que mal, no sabia de esa carta; en realidad es una desgracia tener autoridades a las que nada les interesa culturizar al pueblo; y es que como bien decìa el maestro Gonzales Prada _"Cholo bruto...cholo barato"_.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que buena iniciativa Elmer, la ciudad ha cambiado bastante eso si, hay zonas bastante mejoradas y otras que aun siguen pendientes, pero el cambio si es para bien.


----------



## CondeSky1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Efectivamente CHIMUCHIK, ES LA HUACA TAKAYNAMO; PUES A SU LADO DERECHO ESTÁ LA IGLESIA MADRE DE CRISTO DE LA ESPERANZA, Y EL PUENTE PEATONAL QUE CONDUCE AL BOULEVARD "MADRE DE CRISTO". LA HUACA DEL ARCO IRIS O DEL DRAGÓN, ESTÁ A UNA CUADRA A LA IZQUIERDA, CAMINANDO POR LA AVENIDA CONDORCANQUI, COMO YENDO MÁS AL NORTE...

POR OTRO LADO: MIS MÁS GRANDES FELICITACIONES AMIGO E L M E R. ESTE ES UNO DE LOS MEJORES THREADS REFERENTES A NUESTRA CIUDAD; PUES QUIEN NO CONOCE TRUJILLO, FÁCILMENTE CUANDO LA VISITE, CASI NO SE PODRÁ PERDER...:lol::lol::lol:.

ELMER: Este thread tiene "para rato". PORQUE HAY MUCHO QUE MOSTRAR. YO SÉ QUE TAMBIÉN "NOS DARÁS UN PASEO SATELITAL" POR TODO EL DEPARTAMENTO DE LA LIBERTAD, CON SU RESPECTIVO COMENTARIO PARA CADA FOTO...ANTICIPADAMENTE, TE LO AGRADEZCO MUCHO AMIGO...:cheers:.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
P.D.: Bueno, gracias ELMER, por haber ya corregido lo de la "Huaca El Dragón".
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

Libidito said:


> Como hago eso???


Si utilizas el google earth en la barra de arriba hay un boton con el dibujo de un reloj, cuando lo presionas aparecera una barrita en la q en la parte superior dice seleccionar fecha, desplazas la barra y podras ver las imagenes de años anteriores. la actual figura con la fecha de agosto del 2009.


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

*AQUI UNA DEMOSTRACIÓN*

ZONA: El golf

*Año 2006*









*Año 2009*









Y ya no pongo mas xq Thread es de Libidito


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

^^Pero estaba zvre...es bueno apoyar.xD


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

italianox said:


> *AQUI UNA DEMOSTRACIÓN*
> 
> ZONA: El golf
> 
> ...


Wowww super!! gracias!!!!

Y no es mi thread es de "E"


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Muy bien Elmer, esperamos la tercera tanda. kay:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

ELMER said:


> En esta cuarta entrega daremos un ràpido paseo por dos de los màs tradicionales distritos de la metròpoli; me refiero a los añejos Moche y Huanchaco.
> 
> 
> Empezamos con:
> ...



Muy buen aporte Elmer, que bien cuidado se ve el palacio NIK_An, que inmenso es CHAN CHAN.


----------



## AL_ng (Jan 6, 2009)

Esas vistas de Chan Chan están muy buenas


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Excelentes capturas satelitales, ya me voy dando una idea de como es Trujillo. kay:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Impresionante la foto satelital de Chan Chan.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy buen recorrido y sobretodo explicación detallada. El museo de las huacas de Moche ya luce casi listo.


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

Excelentes imagenes Elmer, veo q al museo de sitio no le falta nada, para el dia de hoy ya debe estar casi terminado.


----------



## Ajo (Jan 29, 2007)

te salio bonito el thread 

felicidades


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

ELMER said:


> No polígono, actualmente no; el club tenía su equipo, incluso militó en la profesional junto al Carlos Mannucci, pero descendió; por otro lado el club Libertad entró en una crisis de la que recién está saliendo (segun dijeron sus eternos directivos los Burmester); imagino que de ser cierto, esto hará que recupere la prestancia de antaño (porque un tiempo hasta para "tonos" chicha alquilaban el local del club...:bash y tal vez volvamos a ver su equipo de futbol en la profesional


Okey, gracias por la respuesta y adelante con más imágenes satelitáles, saludos.


----------



## ELMER (Apr 4, 2007)

*QUINTA PARTE:*

Bueno, con retraso por exceso de trabajo, por fin puedo dejar la quinta y ùltima entrega en lo que corresponde a Trujillo:


La primera toma corresponde al I.R.E.N. Norte, en plena autopista a Moche:













En la siguiente toma pueden apreciar la Plaza Grau, hacia la parte superior la G.U.E. Josè Faustino Sanchez Carrion.













La tercera toma corresponde al “Hospital Regional de Trujillo” en la intersecciòn de las avenidas “Roma” y “Mansiche”:













El parque botànico de la ciudad en la urbanizaciòn La Merced, se distinguen las avenidas America Sur, Husares y Larco:













Ahora una de las zonas de expansiòn de la city, en la vista tienen el parque Cesar vallejo, el nuevo local de la Corte Superior de Justicia de La Libertad y el nuevo local de la IEP Pedro M. Ureña (Centro Viejo)













Ahora, ese lugar temido, al que todos vamos a llegar, en Trujillo, el principal se llama “Cementerio de Miraflores”:













Ahora una de la plaza “Manuel Gonzales Prada” a donde fueran trasladados los ambulantes del centro històrico por el alcalde Torres Vallejo en 1981 y cuyo nombre fue por màs de 20 años “Las Malvinas”













Finalmente, para cerrar este pequeño recorrido satelital metropolitano, una zona añeja pero que tambien va cambiando, la plazuela “Pinillos”, hacia abajo a la izquierda puede verse la piscina “Hldemeister” y hacia arriba, siempre a la izquierda, el edificio “Terrazas de Moche”:













Ahora si, como dirìa Conde, “eso es todo amigos”.


“E”


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Ya se acabó el thread???? pero hay mas cosas por mostrar 

Bueno estan bonitas las tomas, sobre todo la del Ovalo Grau.


----------



## Alexei27 (Feb 8, 2010)

Las malvinas me trae viejos recuerdos cuando era niño , aunque con el caos y desorden que se vivia en ese lugar jajaja. Pero en fin no pasa de eso, ahora tenemos a cambio una plaza ordenada y limpia por donde pasar una reconfortante tarde. Buenas fotos .


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos Elmer, espero que el thread no se termine.


----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

Buena iniciativa me gusto el thread pero crep que hay mas distritos en Trujillo para mostrar, así nos ubicamos mejor


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Buen recorrido Elmer, sigue mostrándonos mas porque hay mas que apreciar en todos los aspectos. Saludos.


----------



## peruviano_ (May 31, 2011)

aqui les paso unas imagenes que me llamaron la atencion y me preguntaba , que fue de aquellos lugares en donde se levantaron la muralla al rededor de la av españa


----------



## peruviano_ (May 31, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

tiene 15 muros 15 baluartes y 5 ingresos a lo que era en su epoca la muralla de trujillo


----------



## peruviano_ (May 31, 2011)

este es el unico que quedo en pie despues de varios años , ex-camal de trujillo , ahora proyectado para ser el lugar de adoracion a Victor Raul Haya de La Torre ya que se convertira en el cementerio especial de este ilustre personaje trujillano



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

aca se ve claramente la silueta que tuvo la muralla , luego paso a ser la salida de la estacion del ferrocarril hacia el norte por la calle amazonas y la av tupac amaru que llegaba a la asienda de chicama, ahora acupada por algunas viviendas



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

aqui tambien apenas se puede apreciar la silueta de lo que alguna ves fue esta muralla, pasando luego a ser la salida sur del ferrocarril recorriendo la Gonsales Prada llegando a los valles de moche , ahora convertida en un centro de capacitacion



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

aca se aprecia otra silueta de la muralla , actualmente acupada por centros comerciales



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

esta tambien apenas se aprecia a ver ubicada al frente del cc boulebard, ahora funciona como cochera y taller de autos



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

esta otra imagen apenas se logra ver , ubicada actualmente en la av 29 de diciembre , destinada para area publica, pero ocupada actualmente por viviendas



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

aca si se apresia la silueta de la que fue la muralla en su momento ubicada al costado del club tell



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

aqui tambien se nota la silueta de la muralla en lo que actualmente es el edificio servat



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

en esta imagen se podria considerar que en este lugar alguna vez estuvo asentada la muralla, actualmente la llamada 5 esquinas



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

en este lugar tambien se podria considerar que hace siglos en este parque se levanto la muralla, actualmente parque raimondi



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

aca se aprecia claramente la silueta de la muralla al frente del barrio obrero, actualmente ocuapada por viviendas



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

al parecer este cruce posee amplio espacio debidoa que alli estuvo asentada aquella muralla 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

me faltaron 3 murallas ubicadas: una en la plazuela bolognesi otra en lo que es el segat y la otra en el cruce de la av larco con españa , posiblemente ubicada


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Asuuu que buena infografia!!! excelente!!!


----------



## Sentidos (May 10, 2011)

Interesante lo de las murallas, pero no me queda claro dónde será el cementerio de VÍCTOR Raúl haya de la Torre


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

edit


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

peruviano_ said:


> este es el unico que quedo en pie despues de varios años , ex-camal de trujillo , ahora proyectado para ser el lugar de adoracion a Victor Raul Haya de La Torre ya que se convertira en el cementerio especial de este ilustre personaje trujillano
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por esta info, muy buena, no conocía las ubicaciones, excelente aporte.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

que interesante informacion, muchas gracias!


----------



## Dkrilim (Feb 23, 2011)

Que tal chamba .....buena informacion...!!!


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Que buen thread, así debería haber uno para Lima. 

Interesante el tema de las murallas en Trujillo.*


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Buena informacion, paruviano, excelente!!


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Que paciencia para graficar la muralla!


----------



## peruviano_ (May 31, 2011)

buena toma la de la plaza de toros, ya es tiempo que tenga un cambio de uso, ceria bueno para un torneo internacional de tenis.... jejejejej



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## opinion (Sep 14, 2006)

LA ZONA NO ES NADA PARA UNA CANCHA DE TENIS, CON QUE SEA UN PEQUEÑO COLISEO CERRADO, ESTARIA BIEN.


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

No me gustan las nuevas tomas del Google Earth, parece una radiografía de Trujillo.

Con que aclararan y actualizaran las antiguas hubiese sido mejor.


----------

